# How can I make stock kernel source compatiable with cyanogenmod?



## cmwithstockkernel (Apr 20, 2013)

Hello,since i think the stock kernel source is more stable and has full features with factory-designed(Modem Mode, GPU uses full bandwidth of memory, and so on) . I want to make fascinate stock kernel source compatiable with cyanogenmod (7 or 9 or 10), but I don't know what's the main different features between aosp and cyanogenmod. The Only THING I know the cm is based on mtd partition,while stock rfs partition.

I figure that the fascinate's cyanogenmod kernel is based mostly on nexus s' kernel, but not sure. And I have seen that many cyanogenmod kernel is built on stock kernel source.

Any Ideas? or Anyone knows what the cyanogenmod kernel features?


----------

